# L'archivista (III)



## Sbriciolata (29 Febbraio 2016)

Il contenuto lo fece sobbalzare.
C'era tutta l'inchiesta, corredata di materiale fotografico, annotazioni e registrazioni audio.
Il giornalista aveva seguito la pista delle vedove e aveva cercato una connessione con il precedente scandalo delle misure di sicurezza.
Non ne aveva trovate, aveva trovato invece una connessione con i loro defunti: tutti il materiale diffuso era a disposizione di uno o più di questi ultimi.
Ma il materiale era stato diffuso tutto quasi contemporaneamente e questo era molto strano: allora aveva indagato ancora ed aveva scoperto che precedentemente all'ultimo mortale convegno
ve ne era stata una lunga serie, praticamente uno ogni mese per anni.
Non era strano che industriali politici e militari di varie nazioni si incontrassero periodicamente per elaborare strategie di influenza sui mercati e sulle nazioni, 
ma era molto strano come questo avveniva.
Nessuna misura eccezionale di sicurezza, niente era trapelato alla stampa, ma soprattutto nessuno portava con sè ai convegni i collaboratori più stretti.
Questa era la cosa che più aveva incuriosito il giornalista perchè come è noto, spesso le personalità di spicco dei vari ambiti senza il suggeritore sono piuttosto deludenti.
Dopo aver rinunciato a saperne di più intervistando le persone che teoricamente dovevano essere a conoscenza di quanto avveniva, il giornalista aveva pensato di cominciare dal luogo dove si tenevano i convegni. 
Ovviamente non era stato scelto un albergo famoso perchè quelli sono tenuti di mira dai paparazzi.
I convegni si tenevano invece in una SPA praticamente sconosciuta, in un luogo sperduto con un paesaggio anonimo; la SPA dopo il massacro era stata ovviamente chiusa, i proprietari spariti.
Il giornalista era andato, si era stabilito nel paesino vicino e aveva cominciato a frequentare il bar, i negozi, la trattoria, la farmacia,
facendo capire che era interessato ad acquistarla per conto di un gruppo che voleva aprire un nuovo outlet.
Ovviamente la cosa sarebbe stata una fortuna per tutti: lavoro, gente di passaggio, soldi da spendere. E la gente aveva cominciato a parlare.
Così aveva saputo che la SPA in realtà era una copertura: veniva aperta solo in concomitanza con i famosi convegni,  
dentro nessun massaggiatore, nessun medico, nessun personal trainer... ma tante belle ragazze.
Belle come quelle che si vedono in televisione, come le attrici o le modelle, gli avevano detto, più truccate che vestite e quasi sempre straniere.
Non era difficile capire quindi che tipo di convegni si tenessero lì dentro... ma niente ancora portava alla connessione con lo spionaggio.
Nei giorni in cui la SPA veniva aperta arrivavano un sacco di camion dalla città e anche altro personale: cuochi, camerieri.
Ma le pulizie le facevano alcune persone del posto che venivano chiamate il giorno dopo per rifare i letti, sgombrare la sala da pranzo e portare via l'immondizia.
E la gente si sa è curiosa... e nei luoghi dove girano tanti soldi quello che viene buttato potrebbe essere ancora buono per qualcuno, quelli buttavano via cesti di frutta che non avevano nemmeno toccato.
Così una bella mattina, appena tirata su la serranda, dal farmacista si era presentata una signora tutta rossa in faccia per sapere se le pastigline blu di cui si parla tanto in televisione potevano dare come un certo effetto collaterale...
Dopo aver vinto l'imbarazzo, la signora aveva raccontato di aver trovato le pastiglie in un cestino e di aver pensato che... visto che il marito ultimamente non mostrava un grande entusiaamo...
poteva dare un aiutino.
Effettivamente la pastiglia aveva fatto il suo lavoro ma il marito per tutto il tempo non era stato zitto un attimo e neppure dopo: aveva parlato tutta la notte raccontandole per filo e per segno ogni taglio che aveva operato potando il frutteto, 
ogni erbaccia che aveva estirpato, ogni animale che aveva visto nell'ultimo mese.
Continuava a parlare dormendo e sembrava assolutamente che non se ne rendesse conto: poi al mattino, di botto, aveva smesso e non si ricordava più di nulla.
Cioè di qualcosa si ricordava perchè le aveva strizzato l'occhio mollandole una pacca sul sedere prima di uscire, ma del resto non aveva memoria.
Il farmacista le aveva consigliato di tenerlo d'occhio e portarlo dal medico se la cosa si ripresentava, ma la stranezza gli era rimasta impressa.
Così aveva raccontato l'episodio al giornalista, tra una chiacchera e l'altra.
E il giornalista aveva trovato quello che cercava.
Ma non era ancora finita...


----------

